# Memorial for Madison



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

My Madison passed away 9-13-05 and was only a year and half old. She was put to sleep during surgery due to complications/unable to save. Well I am having someone do artwork for me for a memorial for my little girl. I have been trying to find a poem so frame with her picture but it seems like all the ones I read are about older cats passing away. I want it to be very special, like she was. So if you know of any sites or see anything, let me know. TIA


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about your kitty Madison. I know that in time you will find the perfect poem for her memorial. 
Rest in peace


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

well i could try and write one for you, just give me an idea on what her personality was like and i am sure i will be able to come up with a great poem for her......If there is anything special you would like me to mention in the poem let me know!

I'd be glad to write it for you. I'm fairly good a writing poems! I have some on www.poetry.com under Lynn Leighton and Lynn Jacobs. I wrote some before i got married and some after lol!

They weren't about pets though but i can find the links to them if you'd like me to. Some of my poems have been published in books too, in the ones for youngs poets of america or something like that lol!

Well like i said if you'd like me to write you one just let me know a little about her personality and anything special you'd like to be in it!


----------

